# TiVo 4K Stream Input source now longer working - getting blank screen



## Dagi (Apr 7, 2006)

I had the TiVo Stream for about 2 years and all was working fine. All of a sudden when I switch from Input 1 (Cable) to Input 2 (TiVo 4k Stream) I get the message that there is nothing attached to that HDMI input. With lots of turning power on and off and turning TV on and off if I time it just right I get the TiVO 4k working just fine. But as soon as I switch to Input 1 and then back to Input 2 I get a blank screen again telling me there is nothing attached. I switched the Input 1 and Input 2 (both HDMIs) to see if maybe the HDMI 2 is broken, but the same happens regardless of where I have it connected to. So it's not the input itself. It seems to have started with the Android 10 upgrade, but I can't say 100%.
I did multiple resets, restarts. Sometimes I get it to work by attaching it to any other HDMI output and then back to the original.
Any ideas?


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

Have you tried replacing the power supply?


----------



## Dagi (Apr 7, 2006)

TV2 said:


> Have you tried replacing the power supply?


 Yes - power supply and cable both. TiVo actually sent me a brand new one. Also tried plugging directly into the Outlet, into a surge protector, different outlet, different surge protector. 

Again - the TiVO Stream 4k works as long as I don't switch the input or turn the TV off.


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

Tried a different tv ?


----------



## Dagi (Apr 7, 2006)

fattymcbuckles said:


> Tried a different tv ?


Yes - I have two TVs that are exactly the same. Same issue on both of them. And I also actually got a NEW TV Stream 4k. Same thing happened with that one. 
I believe it has something to do with the 9 -> 10 upgrade and the HDR fix. I'd love to rollback to the Android 9 somehow and confirm .But not sure that can be done.


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

Dagi said:


> Yes - I have two TVs that are exactly the same. Same issue on both of them. And I also actually got a NEW TV Stream 4k. Same thing happened with that one.
> I believe it has something to do with the 9 -> 10 upgrade and the HDR fix. I'd love to rollback to the Android 9 somehow and confirm .But not sure that can be done.


Interesting. Have you tried playing with the HDR/Display settings (on either the TV or Tivo), to disable HDR, etc? Not that its an optimal solution, but might help prove your suspicions.


----------



## Dagi (Apr 7, 2006)

TV2 said:


> Interesting. Have you tried playing with the HDR/Display settings (on either the TV or Tivo), to disable HDR, etc? Not that its an optimal solution, but might help prove your suspicions.


To the extent I can. Two issues with that. Once I get the TiVo 4K Stream itself up, by a very perfectly timed process, the TiVo 4K Stream has the HDR settings grayed out and I can't change them.
Process being:

Turn off TV
Unplug TiVo 4k Stream from power and TV
Turn on TV, have the remote ready to flip from HDMI 1 (TiVo) to HDMI 2 (4k Stream) - also had it the other way round with 1 being the 4k Stream
Power up 4k Stream
Plug 4k Stream into HDMI - and, as soon as connected flip to HDMI 2
The TV itself does not have any HDR settings. I looked through everything, dug out the manual, no HDR settings anywhere.
I also tried to use a HDMI switch box where the TiVo and TiVo 4k Stream are both on the same input on the TV and the box controls which one goes to the TV. Same issue there. 

BTW my TiVo Roamio works just fine on all HDMI outputs on both TVs, so does the TiVo Mini.


----------

